# Week 5|6 B&W Challenge: Furniture



## zulu42 (Jan 29, 2022)

This Challenge will run until February 12, 2022

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, this challenge will run for a period of two weeks. Please, only new photos taken during the duration of this challenge. The intent of the challenge is not to showcase our best work, but expand our normal shooting priorities and hopefully try something different with a new photograph. Feel free to suggest a challenge as they may begin to have repeats.

Our challenge for two weeks: Furniture. Furniture, it's so great. It'll hold your butt, It'll hold your plate! Actually, furniture is one of mankind's greatest inventions. Imagine life without it. Furniture is art, craftsmanship, design. An excellent subject this week courtesy of Mrs Zulu. I'm excited to see your subjects and interpretations!


----------



## Robshoots (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Robshoots (Jan 29, 2022)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


>


Cool chair.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Jan 29, 2022)

Robshoots said:


> Cool chair.



…but not too comfortable!


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Robshoots (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Robshoots (Feb 2, 2022)

cgw said:


> Toronto: Mid-Century Modern
> Fuji X-T1View attachment 253313


Excellent shot.


----------



## cgw (Feb 2, 2022)

Robshoots said:


> Excellent shot.


Thanks! Rare covered patch in downtown Toronto free from a$$-deep snow.


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## zulu42 (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## zulu42 (Feb 11, 2022)

Some unique clear acrylic chairs


----------

